# problemas al cambiar un disco duro de una pc a otra



## electronacho (Jul 15, 2011)

hola a todos, tengo un proble que quizas sea muy obvio pero no lo puedo solucionar. resulta que compre una maquina nueva, con win 7. resulta que a esta maquina le saque el disco y le puse uno mas chico y le quiero instalar tmb win, Al bootear con el cd de instalacion me tira esto "this file is possibly corrupt" el cd es original. Una de las tantas cosas que hice fue sacar este mismo disco, lo puse en otra maquina e instale win 7 sin ningun problema con el mismo cd. Cuando vuelvo a colocarlo en la maquina me dice que no puede arrancar, y lo que hace es empezar con el recuperador de sistema, pero termina sin poder arreglarlo, que puede ser?
desde ya muchas gracias....


----------



## santiago (Jul 15, 2011)

lo unico que hay entremedio y de distinto entre pcs es la lectora o no?


----------



## electronacho (Jul 15, 2011)

Antes que nada gracias por conestar, las compus tienen todo distinto... Si es esa tu pregunta. Podrá ser un tema de compatibilidad? Como lo soluciono? Gracias de nuevo


----------



## pandacba (Jul 15, 2011)

Aunque no creo que sea el problema de fondo, si cargas el sistema en una maquina y pasas el disco a otra se topara conque todo el hardware es distinto pudiendo entrar en conflicto

Ahora si tu maguina es nueva, estas vienen con disco sata, el que le estas poniendo de que tipo es?(suelen tenr un conector ide aparte de los sata)


----------



## santiago (Jul 15, 2011)

me referia a que puede ser un problema de lectora, ya que si entendi bien, mas arriba, el quiere reinstalar en el disco mas chico windows 7 pero al bootear desde cd tira un error de archivo corrupto, suele pasar cuando mis cds de windows se rayan, eso y los errores de redundancia ciclica

saludos


----------



## electronacho (Jul 15, 2011)

Es un disco sata... El problema comenzó cuando simplemente quise instalar win 7 en la compu nuevo en este disco sata que tenía. Puse el cd, bootie desde el y me aparece el error " the file is possibly corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computes checksum" pero la cuestión es que no hay nada dañado porque todo por separado anda bien.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 15, 2011)

Que tamaño tiene el disco? en el XP con ciertod discos  en los que cabia perfectamente 10G/20g tiraba errores semejantes y no te lo dejaba instalar


----------



## electronacho (Jul 15, 2011)

El disco es de 160G

El disco de instalación esta bien, porque instale el win en otro lugar y anduvo perfecto. Si yo de alguna forma borro todo el disco, lo dejo como si fuera recién comprado, e intento instalar, solucionara algo?


----------



## santiago (Jul 15, 2011)

proba mientras bootea del cd, tiene que estar la opcion del diagnostico de memoria, el asistente, creo que era el f9, me parece que alguna vez solucione eso asi con una maquina que tenia w vista .


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ufff.. cuando la info es inconsistente es un lio ayudar, comencemos.

*resulta que compre una maquina nueva, con win 7. resulta que a esta maquina le saque el disco y le puse uno mas chico y le quiero instalar tmb win,*
Resumiendo: *en la misma maquina* que compró, retiró el disco que tenia, le puso un disco mas pequeño y le quiso instalar Win desde un CD/DVD original....

*Antes que nada gracias por conestar, las compus tienen todo distinto... Si es esa tu pregunta*

*El problema comenzó cuando simplemente quise instalar win 7 en la compu nuevo en este *
Hasta acá llegué, si el usuario desvirtua su propia informacion lamento no saber ayudar.


----------



## electronacho (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, lo voy a probar...

Posiblemente haya echo lío, por querer contar exactamente lo que paso. Pero para resumir, compre una maquina nueva con win 7, le saque el disco y le puse otro de 160, pero no puedo instalar win 7 en el mismo.


----------



## santiago (Jul 15, 2011)

entendi bien entonces jajaja, si se complica cuando se arma una ensalada. proba eso, sino para mi podes probar con otra lectora en esa maquina, 2x3 las lectoras nuevas vienen mal, estate seguro, o re graba el disco como quieras


----------



## electronacho (Jul 15, 2011)

Si a veces no es fácil contar todo Jaja. Voy a probar todo eso y te cuento como me fue. Te agradezco la ayuda...


----------



## El_Mago_ (Ago 3, 2011)

3 cosas:
1- Si tu pc venia con un Sistema operativo anterior al 7 es posible que no agarre me ha pasado con algunas laptops nuevas, que son imposibles de bajarles el S.O.
2- Cambia la configuracion sata en el bios hay algunas maquinas que hay que cambiarles la configuracion porque el S.O lo demanda.(esta puede ser la solucion)
3- Por ultimo checa con otra lectora de cd tambien suele pasar pero le voy mas a la 2da opcion.


----------

